# un petit amuse-cerveau



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Sit in a chair and lift your right foot a little off the ground.
Then rotate it clockwise.
Next use your right hand to draw the number 6 in the air.

Your foot will change directions and copy the counterclockwise motion of the hand and you can't prevent it.  

There's a name for this--maybe Kokopuffs will know.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Emily,

To much time on your hands!???


But, Your right, it works!! 

Right brain fighting the right brain?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Didn't work for me, stayed right where I left it.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Well Nicko, I always figured you were "special"  .

You say your foot "stayed right where [you] left it." Do you mean it kept going clockwise? You need to keep it moving while you draw the 6.
Also, how do you write "6"? It needs to be the standard way, where you start at the top and trace the curve to the bottom and then circle back up to meet the first curve (boy that's hard to describe in words! :crazy: )

And CC, this isn't time on my hands, it's avoidence, sheer avoidance of writing projects


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Didn't work for me either...

I wonder if this is a right/left handed thing.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hehehe...I prevented the direction change drawing number 6 from the bottom to the top...but you're telling me I was CHEATING!

Pongi


----------

